# Sticky  Wiki



## Candide

Wikipedia draft 'Fecal body odor' 

Currently a draft awaiting a review and approval. I have been informed a review can take up to three weeks, some users are assigned to review the oldest drafts, so it will be reviewed eventually. I was inspired by moor_91.

The topic, like fecal incontinence, is not watched by many so suggestions and discussions take a lot of time. Feel free to add content if you feel like anything is missing, but make sure you have sources. Sources on just flatulance incontinence are scarce because most research is done on just fecal incontinence.

I support the idea of certain exercises improving the condition and there being a difference between flatulance and intestinal smell, but we don't really have references as of yet. Maybe we can figure something out, like getting some kind of gastrologist to publish personal results to an open platform. There are people from the medical world that are part of supporting the fecal incontinence article, so maybe the same can happen to the FBO article.

*Long term goals:*


Informing new sufferers
Gain acknowledgement
Increase chance of research

*Currently working on:*


Getting the draft approved
Splitting 'Anal incontinence', 'Fecal incontinence' and 'Flatulance incontinence' into seperate articles.

*Future goals:*


Infiltrate in medical research instution (getting a degree)
Self research (trying things and testing with an airpurifier and/or manometer)


----------



## Candide

Update on this project.

There may be no Wikipedia article on FBO as there is barely any secondary resource that focuses just on this issue. Wikipedians have thus pointed out that it is not encyclopedic and is most likely not viable. A secondary source is basically when a trustworthy author refers to a research from a trustworthy researcher in the field. At least this is how I understand it. So we could better use some other platform that is less strict.

On another note, I found this:



> Around 1886, Senn successfully tested the diagnosis of gastrointestinal perforation by inflation with hydrogen gas. Senn used a rubber balloon connected to a rubber tube inserted in his anus to pump 4 US gallons (15 L) of hydrogen gas into his intestinal tract. An assistant sealed the tube by squeezing the anus against it. The hydrogen was inserted by squeezing the balloon while monitoring the pressure on a manometer. Senn had previously carried out this experiment on dogs to the point of rupturing the intestine.[8]


----------

